# Combining Two Adjoining Properties



## Gumbyman (16 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Looking at buying a property and it turns out that it is actually two properties with two separate deeds. Is it easy to combine them both into one deed? One property has a rental income as a self contained holiday home and the other is residential but if they are separate I'm afraid that the bank will make me get a commercial mortgage on the one with the rental incom. Would it be cost effective to combine them? 

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks,
Gumby.


----------



## onq (17 Jun 2010)

You have given no meaningful planning information on the properties.
Were you looking for just legal or financial/tax information?
This is probably not the correct forum on AAM for that.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                 as a defence or support - in and of   itself  -         should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                 Real Life with rights to inspect and  issue         reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

